# How do you pronounce "Orage"?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I have one of their jackets but (as sad as it sounds) I'm still not sure what the proper pronounciation is. I always assumed it is pronounced like a French word, but I realize it can also be pronounced like "orange" without the "n". Anyone know?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

O-raj

10char


----------

